# Greetings from New Haven!



## ai (Jul 16, 2006)

hello everyone! my name is aileen and my boyfriend and i just adopted two adorable kittens from, yes, a crazy cat lady. we got a brother and sister, oliver and suzie. they're both black and they came from a feral mother. luckily, they're overcoming their shyness and learning to trust and love us, especially when we've got food, hehe. we're first time cat owners (i've always had dogs or horses) and i'm sure we're going to need lots of advice, hence why i joined the board!


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

Greetings from Branford, CT!

I have two cats, Morgan Le Fey....she's a slightly overweight, paraniod, semi-aloof tabby cat...3 years old. And Baba O'Riley...a black one-eyed, bucktoothed, polydactly i year old runt of a cat with feline herpes. I love them both dearly.....my crazy, colorful kitties.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome! Please go eat a Pepe's pizza on my behalf. I just love that stuff, and I haven't been there in years.


----------



## ai (Jul 16, 2006)

PrimoBabe said:


> Welcome! Please go eat a Pepe's pizza on my behalf. I just love that stuff, and I haven't been there in years.


hehe will do!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Aileen! I just saw your photos, very cute kittens!


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm new too, but welcome anyway! New Haven, eh? I'll be moving to Wallingford, CT next year  I love it there.

I saw your kittens, they are very cute. Oh, and I live in an apartment above a woman who is definitely a crazy cat lady. She has cancer or something, and she never comes out, but her cats are EVERYWHERE. My roommate was making too much noise once, and the cat lady came up to ask us to keep it down...I asked her about her cats, and she said she has 27 of them, and she let them have the second bedroom in her apartment. Insane.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your kittens are adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

ai said:


> PrimoBabe said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Please go eat a Pepe's pizza on my behalf. I just love that stuff, and I haven't been there in years.
> ...


Ditto -- I love Pepe's!! We used to go there before Yale-Harvard football games. Mmmm....

Sorry, got sidetracked by the pizza reference  ...welcome to the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to all! We'll look forward to hearing more!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

ai said:


> PrimoBabe said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Please go eat a Pepe's pizza on my behalf. I just love that stuff, and I haven't been there in years.
> ...


omg go for me too! I lived in CT for a few months last summer but wasn't able to go to Pepe's. My boyfriend goes on and on about it all the time...I want to try it so bad!


----------

